# 24hrs after blood feather scare



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

24hrs after they each pulled out a blood feather upon freaking out inside their new cage...they went out a bit to explore. Had to towel them after but they were both calm. Now they're napping. Happy little birds =D Tony & Molly



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha tony is so poofy! theyre adorable!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous  that cage looks like luckys cage, i love the cage


----------

